
Vulvodynia: the excruciating health condition that only affects women - crehn
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20180725-the-health-condition-vulvodynia-is-painful-and-misunderstood
======
nasredin
Crappy article.

>>The American College of Obstetrics and Gynecology defines vulvodynia as
vulva pain that lasts three months or longer and is not caused by an
infection, skin disorder or other medical issue; the condition can come on
suddenly or slowly progress with time.

~~~
jazoom
That title is abysmal. I'm not surprised the article is crappy.

Next article: testicular cancer - the dangerous cancer that only affects men!

